# wireless keyboard



## rigger29 (Jun 1, 2007)

tivo needs to come up with a wireless keyboard option like what ultimatetv had. this would really produce new tivo users. Since no DVRs have this option except for of course ultimatetv which is dead. it sucks trying to use the onboard keyboard with the remote


----------

